
Test – disregard this thread - g-b-r
Sorry for pulluting your threads list, I had to make a few tests and there doesn&#x27;t seem to be another way.
xx
======
g-b-r
xhis can be
edited90123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890

------
g-b-r
a2345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890

------
g-b-r
but this can't (be
edited)7890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901

------
g-b-r
test junk follows

\------------------- i 2xxxxxxxx xxxxx xxxxx xxxxx (xxxxxx xxxxxxxx xxx
xxxxxxxxxxx xxxx xxxx xxx) xxx xxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxx xx xxx, xxx xx xxx xxxx
xx xxxx xxxx xxxxxxxxxx xx xxx xxx-xxxxx xxx xxxx xx xxxx xxxx xx xxxxx
xxxxxxxxx xxx xxxxxxxxxxxx (xx xxx xxx-xxxxx). 5xxx xxx xxxx xxxxxxxx xxxxxxx
xx xxxxxxx xxx xxx xxxxxxx xxx xxxx'x xxxxxxx xxxx xxxx xx xx xxxx: \- 7xx
xxxxxxx, xxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxx (xxx xxxx xxxxx). xx xxxx xxxxx xx xxx xx
xxxxxxxxxxx, xxx xx xxxx xxx xxxx xx xx xxxxx xxxxxx xxxxxx xxxxxxxxxx \- 11
xxx xxx-xx xxx xxxx, xx xx xxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxx xxxxx xxxxxx \- 13 xxx xxxx xxx
xxxxxxx xxxx xxx xxxxxx xx xxxx xxx xxxxxxxxxxxx xxxx xx xxxx xxxxx xx xxx
xxxx-xx xxx xxxxxx xx xx xxxxxxxxx xxxxxx, xxxx xxxxxx xx: \- 16xx xxx xxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxx xxxx xx xxxx \- 17xx xxx xxxxxx xxxxx xxxx, xx xxxxx xxx
xx xxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxx 18 xxxx xxx'x xxxx xxxx xxxxxx \- 19xx xxxx xxxxxxxxxx
xx xxx xxxxxx \- 22 xxx xxxx xxx xxxx xxxxxx xxx xxxxxxxx xx xxxx xxxxxxxxxx
\- 21 xxxxxx xxxxxxx xxxx xx xxxxxxx-xxxxxxx xxxxxxx \- 23 xxx xxxxxx
xxxxxxxxx xxxx xxx xxxxx xxxxxxxxxx xx xxx xxxx: x xxxxxxx xxxxx x xxx xx xxx
xxxx xxxx xxxxxx xxxxxx xxx xxxxxxxxxxx xx xxxxx xxxxx xx xxx xxxxxx, xxxx xx
xxx xxxx xxxx xx xxxxx xxx xxxxxxxxxx \- 28 xxx xxxx xxxxxxxx xxxx xxx'x xxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxx xxx xxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxx xx xxxxxxxxxx xxxx/xxxxxxx/xxxxxxx xx xxx
xxxxxxxxx xxxx xxx xxxxx xx xxx xxxxxxx \- 32xx xx xxx xxxxxxxx xxxx xx
xxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxx xxx xxxxxxxxx xx xxxx xxxxxx xxxxxxx xxxx xxxxxxxx xxxx
xx xxx xxxx xx xxx xxxx xx xxxxxxxxxxx xxxxx xxx/xxxxxx/xxxxxx xx xxxxxxxxxxx
38 xxx xxxxxxx xxxxxxxx xxxx xx xxxxxxx xxxx (xxxxxx) xxxxxxxxx xx x xxx xxx
xxxxx xxxxxx, xx xxxxxx xxxxxxxxx, xxx xx xxx xx xx xxx _xxxx_ xxxx xxxx xxxx
xx xxxx xxx xx xx xxxxxxxxx xx x xxxxx xxxxx. 40x xxxxxx xxxxxxxx xxxx xx xxxx
xxxxx xx xxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxx xxxxxxxx xxxxx xxxx xxx xxxx xxxxx, xx
xxxxxxxxxx xxx xxx xxxxxx xxx xxx-#

------
g-b-r
test results
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15386556](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15386556)

------
samayylmao
I am testing ignoring this thread. It failed. :(

~~~
g-b-r
The little change to make it succeed might be asking the administrators to
make a testing space

~~~
grzm
Alternatively, mock out the HN endpoint so you can test your logic
independently of the IO, and test the IO code with actual use/content. If
you're building something that posts submissions and comments to HN, hopefully
you have content worth submitting :)

~~~
g-b-r
(if you're talking to me) I think I took the right path in mocking my own
posts instead, I'm pretty sure the bug in on the server side

 _hopefully you have content worth submitting_

I was planning on posting 4294967297 empty threads to test their ids' upper
bound

